# Echo 63cc blower, no aftermarket pistons or cylinders?



## banditt007 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm looking for aftermarket replacements for these echo part numbers. I can't seem to locate any made, can you?

A130001000 cylinder
P021002983 piston kit


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah it's sort of cringe worthy that you can often find a decent runner on Craigslist for the price
of that top end.
I have a pb-620 that's a runner and a pb-500h that's apart until I get some inspiration or just need to reassemble it. 
The 500 was too good of a deal to pass up, too bad very few of the parts will swap.


----------

